# WinXP - Explorer.exe Problem



## hellmes (29. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem: Unter WinXP lassen sich nicht mehr Dateien (Word-Dokumente) von Ordner zu Ordner verschieben oder kopieren! Auch von Diskette in einen Ordner funktioniert nicht mehr.
Es folgt jedesmal die Meldung: Exolorer.EXE hat ein Problem und muss beendet werden.
Wer kann helfen?
Gruss Hellmes


----------



## zeromancer (1. Dezember 2003)

Schau mal nach, ob in der Prozessübersicht des Taskmanagers eine msblast.exe läuft - wenn ja, killen und nach der Datei suchen und elimieren. Hotfix KB823980 für WinXP besorgen (bei M$)


----------



## hellmes (5. Dezember 2003)

*Explorer.exe Problem*

Hallo zeromancer,
danke für den Tip, leider läuft kein Task msblast.exe auf meinem PC.
Den Hotfix KB823980 habe ich seit Aug.03 installiert.
Trotzdem besten Dank.

hellmes


----------



## hellmes (21. Dezember 2003)

*WinXP-Explorer Problem*

Hallo,
bin leider immer noch nicht weiter! 
Neue Info - Dr. Watson meint: Anwendungsfehler: 
C:\Windows\explorer.exe 0eedfade kernel32! Raise Exception (77E53887)
Fehlerverursacher: Programm: pid= 16368 am 21.9.03 13:48 
Ausnahme-Nr. 0eedfade  Benutzer: Fotos
Damit bin ich nicht viel schlauer. Kann jemand hiermit etwas anfangen?
Frohe Weihnachten an alle
Hellmes


----------



## Georg Melher (21. Dezember 2003)

Versuche es doch mal über die Reparatirfunktion von Windows XP. Setup von der BootCD starten und Reparieren auswählen. Die Explorer.exe sollte dann überschrieben werden.
Alternativ mal die Explorer.exe von einem Kumpel schicken lassen und austauschen.


----------



## Carndret (22. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Explorer.exe Problem*



> _Original geschrieben von hellmes _
> *... leider läuft kein Task msblast.exe auf meinem PC.
> *



Sei froh, der ist nämlich nicht erwünscht  .

Das Problem ist ein anderes. Normalerweise kommt der Fehler bei discreet's Produkten. Das ist ein Fehler im Hotfix KB823980. Kannst ja mal das hier durchlesen. Genau das Problem hatte ich auch, allerdings nur mit gmax.
Ich habe einfach den Hotfix deinstalliert, dann hats wieder geklappt.
Allerdings habe ich vor kurzen erst formatiert und alle Windows Updates wieder drauf und es funktioniert noch immer. D.h. sie müssen es eigentlich behoben haben.
Versuch mal ein neues Update zu machen. Wenn keins verfügbar ist, deinstalliere den "Hotfix KB823980" und mach dann noch mal ein Update. vielleicht funktionierts dann.


----------

